# Prophesy to the Bones...



## brymaes (Apr 4, 2006)

What implications does the narrative in Ezekiel 37 regarding the valley of dry bones have toward preaching? Particularly evangelistic preaching?


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 4, 2006)

I have thought about this a lot in the past.

I believe that it implies that we are to preach the word of truth and the word of truth alone, without the need for any special system in so doing.

I believe that many churches today attempt to re-vitalize "the bones", not with the life-giving word of the gospel, but by conforming to society, i.e. entertaining "the bones" with movies, pizza parties, valentines dinners, etc. or promising "the bones" they'll feel like family in that particular church, or declaring that "the bones" will have a place by heading a committee or organizing a certain mission project. 

I believe that churches also attempt to conform the preaching of the gospel to certain "groups" within the bones. For instance, there are special out reaches for the homosexual "bones", for the just-divorced "bones", for the single "bones", for the abused "bones". 

It is the word of God alone that brings forth spiritual life. There is no need for all this organizing/badgering/entertaining/singling out special groups of "bones" ect. God will use His word at His time to bring about spiritual life, no matter what man does with the dead, dry bones.


----------

